# Look's Flagship Pedal: Keo Blade Carbon Ti



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

I am so happy and excited, I just got Look's highest end pedals: the Keo Blade Carbon w/ Titanium spindle. Initial few miles tell me they feel amazing. The clip in is snappy and firm. getting out is the same as my old Keo 2 Max. I'd love to discuss these pedals and help out anyone else who's interested in these!


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

do they use the same cleats as Keos?


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

JChasse said:


> do they use the same cleats as Keos?


Yep they can use the regular keo cleats or the keo grip cleats which r a few bucks more expensive


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'm actually considering moving to the Look Keo Blade Carbon Ti from the classic and full-proof DA 7810 pedal, the only DA part I have on my Look 595 (Campag SR 11). Problem is, I've never tried them and I have three pairs of DA 7810 on various rides so moving to this pedal would mean some serious changes. I do have two pair of shoes and might leave one the DA style cleats but trying to decide if this change is really worth it. So far, I've held off from taking the plunge.... The 7810 is a great pedal if a bit heavy but solid as a rock. Still.....

- kh


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I have them on both bikes in the 16NM version. They are great pedals.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Keep the Shimano unless you are having knee issues. I have had both Look and Shimano and they are both good. I doubt you will notice a difference.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

the blade ti pedals should be just as riable if not .ore reliable than the da pedals... plus they are a lot lighter

i have the 12nm but wished i had the 16nm? anyone know where to get the 16nm leaf spring for cheap?


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

Just happened to spy this thread again. I've probably decided to go with both pedals and want to give the Blade Ti a try. Hey _sramred_, why are you now wishing you opted for the 16nm? Do you find the 12nm pedals too weak in the hold department?


----------

